# nodejs npm install (core dumped)



## cybermerlin (Jul 1, 2016)

on FreeBSD 10.2

```
#cd /var/www/site.com
#npm install
# неверная инструкция (core dumped)
#npm -v
# неверная инструкция (core dumped)
#node -v
# неверная инструкция (core dumped)
```
How can I fix?

```
#pkg v|grep npm
# npm-3.9.2     =
#pkg v|grep node
# node-6.2.1_3 =
```


----------



## tomxor (Jul 1, 2016)

Node v6 is presently the "CURRENT" version, rather than figuring out what's wrong with it you might want to just use the LTS version (presently v4), this also uses a different version of npm (v2):

Try using www/npm2 and www/node4

I'm not sure what the reasoning behind making the default www/node port point at the CURRENT version... This is incompatible with much of the node world at the moment.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 1, 2016)

There was a bug, actually a problem with www/npm, that causes that version of www/node to pull dependencies in from /usr/local/ instead of www/npm when you have both installed. This was fixed just yesterday in ports node v6.2.2 but you'll have to wait till the package is ready.


----------



## cybermerlin (Jul 1, 2016)

i create bug report
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=210753


----------

